# Another Food Recall....Royal Canin



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is the brand I use, now I'm nervous.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070420/bs_nm/...nin_recall_dc_3


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is a list of all their food that is NOT recalled. I, too, use this food for Paris' allergies. We use the venison and potato and it is on the safe food list, thank goodness.

http://www.royalcanin.us/safelist.html


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I just bought the treats for dogs item#573600 and on is in the safe list. I think my heart just missed a few beats.

Cathy



> I just bought the treats for dogs item#573600 and it is on the safe list. I think my heart just missed a few beats.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My heart just skipped a few beats, too, because I have a brand new bag of Indoor Cat, but it's on the safe list, too.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

what is *LID* potato and rabbit (on the safe list) ? I use *IVD* potato and Rabbit ( not on the safe list ) are they the same?











I don't know how to cook







what should I do?????????? we eat McDonalds









I think ALL pet food will be recalled eventually


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> what is *LID* potato and rabbit (on the safe list) ? I use *IVD* potato and Rabbit ( not on the safe list ) are they the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just called the company...LID stands for "limited ingredient product" It is the IVD food.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Here is a list of all their food that is NOT recalled. I, too, use this food for Paris' allergies. We use the venison and potato and it is on the safe food list, thank goodness.
> 
> http://www.royalcanin.us/safelist.html[/B]



Thank you so much for putting up this list. The one I use is safe (supposedly) so I feel better now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I just called the company...LID stands for "limited ingredient product" It is the IVD food.[/B]


 Oh, thank you very much.







so for now his food should be safe. I didn't see anything with rice in the ingredients.







but still worried though


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I heard the other day that the potato foods can have a problem with mold. Potato mold.

I believe all grain concentrates could be in question right now. 

I never thought I would do this, but today, I am going to a pet market where they sell the Nature's 

Variety Raw Venison. I am going to try my girls on it - at least until this threat of poisoning

is resolved.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you can find it near you, Natures Variety's canned and one of their kibbles is 100% grain free. The grain used in their kibble is only sourced here in the US. This is a top quality premium food. I have been feeding it to Lady for almost a year and very happy with the results.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been home cooking for the girls for the last 2 weeks. Even though the Royal Canine Yorkie that I was feeding them is on the safe list, I just don't feel that anything is SAFE right now. I've been combining brown rice, boiled chicken, green beans and carrots and mixing in Missing Link and Liniderm.

I don't want to do this forever and hope that this problem will soon be resolved. I'm not certain that the girls are getting everything they need for nourishment for the long term, but right now, it's my solution.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I heard the other day that the potato foods can have a problem with mold. Potato mold.
> 
> I believe all grain concentrates could be in question right now.
> 
> ...

































Back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

OMG







What is going on with the dog foods? I was notified by a friend that there is a recall on the Royal Canin.. Does anyone know why they are having so much trouble with the dog foods? I'm baffled.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Miko eats Royal Canin Veterinary Hepatic LS 14 because of his liver condition. It was not on the recall list, but I do not feel confident feeding it anymore. I know it's supposed to be safe, but I'm just so scared of it making him sick especially with his liver condition and all. There are not many options for Miko because not only does he have the liver condition, he also has ammonium urate stones...I'm starting to home cook for them this evening. No more dog food in this household until the pet food industry gets everything under control, actually, we'll probably continue to home cook for them even after all this boils over.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We got this scare today also. Blackjack WAS eating RC Puppy 33, but the past week I have been changing all the doggies to Canidae.



All this is really making me wonder... who and what is behind this? It's nuts!

Melanie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie had been on the NB Venison and Brown Rice, so I've been cooking for her this week. I have an appt with the vet at 9:00 tomorrow morning to discuss how to home cook for her. I'll let y'all know how that goes. I had done a quick consult over the phone the day NB was recalled and have been feeding her boiled chicken or lean beef with brown rice and a variety of vegetables. But, I must say if I don't get the consistency just right she won't eat it. And, if I make it too chuncky she picks out the meat and her fav veggies and leaves the rest usually scattered all over the floor. But she's eating a lot more than she did on the dry food - which she has to be cajoled into eating.


----------



## cathynleo (Mar 13, 2007)

> If you can find it near you, Natures Variety's canned and one of their kibbles is 100% grain free. The grain used in their kibble is only sourced here in the US. This is a top quality premium food. I have been feeding it to Lady for almost a year and very happy with the results.
> 
> http://www.naturesvariety.com/[/B]


I just ordered the grain free Natural Instinct and Lamb & Oatmeal Nature's Variety from sitstay.com and looking forward to trying this. 

I started home cooking for Leo from the start as he just didn't eat very much. After a visit with the vet and research I worry that he may not be getting enough nutrients from home cooking alone though I do add a suppliment. Also I've found that the history of the maltese diet consisted of goat, fish, poultry and highly acidic fruits such as the orange, grape, fig, avacado with brown rice and barley. Recommended foods today should consist of salt water fish, poultry and lamb blended with brown rice, avocado(I may have read somewhere that this isn't so great for dogs?) and wheat. You should avoid feeding a Maltese any sulfate minerals; as well as soy, horse meat, beef or beet pulp. 

I think after finding this info I will order Nature's Variety with salmon as well. I will continue to cook for Leo modifying his home cooked meals which I feed him for breakfast to include poultry rather than beef at this point and have also ordered "The Missing Link" to suppliment. 

Sorry for getting off topic. I'm just so concerned with all the recalls! If anything were to happen to my Leo, a little part of me would just die. While I worry about ALL dog food, I feel that Nature's Variety may be my best bet at this point. Who really knows anymore?

Cathy


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I am reading a book set in England in the 1600's. The villagers know of families that have been struck with the plague. Every day, they hug their children to make sure they are not feverish - the first sign of the illness. If the child is cool to the touch, they know they have gotten through one more day free from the blight.

I feel this way every time a new list is put out. Is Bailey's on this list? When will his be called? 

I barely cook for my family - if I start cooking for this dog, my family will mutiny!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I saw on the news tonight that now they are worried about possible food that has come from pigs because their feed was contaminated with the Melmaline. The government better take action on this. I'm sick of worrying about if what we're feeding our dogs is safe or not


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I went to the site for what i'm feeding bentley (chicken soup) and it says they aren't involved in the recall but there is a message next to it that says, 
"Regarding the American Hog Farm Melamine Contamination Issue 
The salvage product provided to American Hog Farm in Ceres, Calif., by Diamon Pet Foods, was sold prior to Diamond Pet Foods being notified of the contamination in rice protein concentrate.
It is a common regulated practice for animal food facilities to provide salvage product to farms with non-runimant animals. This regulated practice is mindful of the environment as it does not waste energy (food) and saves valuable landfill space.
We have been working closely with regulatory officials, and will continue to do so until this issue is resolved."

ok so what does that mean?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm bumping this thread up instead of starting a new one.

A friend of mine made a pet store run for me and Indoor 27 cat formula by Royal Canin was on my list. The pet store, the one where I get all my pet food, has decided not to carry Royal Canin products anymore.Their thinking is that since it was announced last month that some of the products are involved in the recall, they don't assume any can be guarenteed to be safe anymore.

Just thought I'd pass that along.

I have no idea what I am going to tell Sarah. She refuses to eat anything else.


----------

